# hathcock taraget sniper or ranger



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

if you had to choose between the bill hays ranger and the hathcock target sniper what will you choose and why?

thank you for answering


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ranger!

The hathcock is too big, at least for me. And the Ranger fits in the pocket easily. It also accomodates a non 'gangsta' grip better


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

The ranger looks like a winner, I would go with that as I prefer the smaller shooters.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

If I had my time again I would've chose the Ranger over my Hathcock because IMO its more versatile in the way it can be held and it fits the pocket much better than the Hathcock...... plus I've been trying to trade one of my hathcocks (I have two) for a ranger with no takers..go figure







both are fine shooters but the ranger is the star of Bills show I believe


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Ranger!


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

does anyone know if the polymer ranger has the same shape as the G10 ranger?


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

matter of opinion really. who cares if it is versatile when most people only shoot 1 way, either right side up or gangsta.

If you are willing to fit a SS into your pocket (which is kind of bulky in the first place for most people), then whats an extra cubic cm or 2, if you are comparing sizes.

that being said, bill seems to use his seal ranger most often in his trick shots, but i still believe its a matter of skill and preference. just because bill can do it with a ranger, it doesnt generalize to everyone.

so I think you should make your own decision ultimately. as for sizes between polymer and g10 i believe its the same dimensions. hope it helps and good luck


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ForkHit said:


> does anyone know if the polymer ranger has the same shape as the G10 ranger?


They look very close but with some small difference. I think I must get a polymer version.

http://www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgreen the op asked what would you chose and why? so I replied, he doesn't have to listen to anything I said its his choice ultimately,I'm not telling him he must only buy the ranger


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

The Ranger gets my vote.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I have the pocket ranger and hathcock and I think I would say ranger. Smaller in pocket and your hand is very close to the bands on the hathcock and being as I naturally flip I have flipped and hit my hand with the hathcock but this does allow you to use heavier bands.


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

I haven't tried either of them but f i was buying one it would be the Hathcock Target Sniper. I got to play with something similar and it was rock-steady in my hand.


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

Already made this choice. The Polymer Ranger is a fine shooter. The Polymer is different than the G-10 version, mostly in the forks. The G-10 has dish-outs for the thumbs on the forks that are not on the polymer version. Still the Polymer Ranger with the universal forks makes a fine shooter.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have not shot either. So I really cannot voice an opinion. Do you shoot "gangster"? If not I think the ranger would be the way to go.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> dgreen the op asked what would you chose and why? so I replied, he doesn't have to listen to anything I said its his choice ultimately,I'm not telling him he must only buy the ranger


o hey sorry didnt mean to sound offensive!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Personal opinion alert! Given the choice I'd take the sniper, simply because it looks to be the more difficult of the two to duplicate and the design is less tolerant of deviations. While I'm quite sure the ranger is a precision engineered instrument of destruction, If I decide I need a pocket shooter I'm quite capable of putting together one for bands, one for tubes and one for anything else I happen to think of.

But given the need for a specialized, carefully designed and fully tested side shooter, I'd just about as soon let somebody else do the hard part and just pay for it. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

I have three Rangers and like my G10 more than either my Polycarbonate or my Polymer.

The main differences I see are that the G10 is heavier than the others and the others are a bit chunkier with thicker handles, etc.

I shoot more accurately with my G10 Ranger than I do with any other slingshot I have ever shot, including my other Rangers.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If I were lucky enough to choose from Bill's lineup I would pick the G10 Ranger.
Like has been said, the grip shape is a little different than the other Rangers. My own experimenting with grip ( explored at the end of this post ) has shown, for me, that nothing beats this shape.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ranger. I like the design of the Hatchcock and other like it but was said before; pocketability, versatility for shooting style (and I do shoot both gangster and traditional).

I have to admit I have a Ranger and a Jade dragon. Ok, the dragon isn't the hatchcock but similar enough that if I *had* to own only one, Ranger.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't own these slingshots. But Ranger looks fine to me.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

The ranger.


----------



## keeco (Feb 28, 2010)

G 10 ranger


----------



## ForkHit (Apr 4, 2011)

thank you all for replying

by the way: i shoot gangsta style


----------

